# Does alprazolam (Xanax) interact with the grapefruit juice?



## NihilBoni (May 4, 2007)

Hi,

I'm interested in having found out if the grapefruit juice (as it's impact on the cytochrome P450 or so) influences on the alprazolam half-time and its effect. I've read some texts about it.

I ask because if it's so, then I could take less tablets of this cure to get desired effect; I'd like to save the tablets as it's not very easy to get this cure - doctors prescribe such ones so unwillingly... :sigh

I don't know if it depends on the dose and the juice quantity.

So, if any of you have anything to say about this topic, I'd be interested. :yes

Cheers to you!


----------



## foxtrot (Feb 17, 2007)

*re: Does alprazolam (Xanax) interact with the grapefruit jui*

http://www.drugs-forum.co.uk/forum/show ... hp?t=26819


----------



## BuriedAlive (Aug 26, 2013)

yes. I have read that grapefruit juice intensifies Xanax!!!
i am not sure if the chemical breakdown on how it does, but i believe even with a little food in your stomach can also help intensify xanax


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I have no idea. :stu

Ask your doctor or pharmacist.


----------

